# ghrp-6 measuring



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

hi everyone,

i mixed the 10mg vial of powder with 2ml of BW which the leaflet said would be

1iu=500mcg on a 1ml insulin syringe.

im looking to do 200mcg x 3 shots daily, so what mark would i draw it upto?

the insulin syringe is 1ml with 10,20,30,40.... marks -

thanks so much


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

40.

you using cjc?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks man, no not using cjc. i tore my pec a couple of weeks ago so just cruising on tri test and taking this.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

no problem.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ricky23 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i mixed the 10mg vial of powder with 2ml of BW which the leaflet said would be
> 
> ...





Nemises said:


> 40.
> 
> you using cjc?


Say what???

Mate, if he takes 40iu on a slin pin at that dilution he will be taking 2000mcg, not 200!!!!!

WTF

Ricky - 10mg is 10,000mcg

You added 2ml of water, this is 200iu volume on a standard insulin syringe.

So, you will have 10,000mcg in your 200iu (well, close enough).

So, to get a 200mcg shot, you need to take a 50th (10,000 divided by 200) of your total volume.

a 50th of 200iu is 4iu

Not bloody 40 FFS

1iu on slin pin = 50mcg at that dilution, not 500mcg, if your leaflet says that then it is all to cock


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

wow, thanks rs007. helped me out so much, thats actually cleared it up for me. ive looked over this so many times and looked at other posts but nobody has explained it as clearly as you.

measuring gh seems easier even though ive never used it. im just coming off a blast of tri test and tri tren and cruising on test through the recovery period, hoping this would help with recovery also preserving muscle mass. i dont understand why the leaflet indicates 500mcg per iu, could be an error. but thanks again, i found this really confusing until you cleared it up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

rs007- what mark on the syringe would 4ius be?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

that depends what brand you have and how fine the graduations are. The ones I had last time had lined graduations every 2iu, but only marked/numbered at 10/20/30/40 etc

I think you get superfine ones - 0.3ml with graduations every single iu, it really does just depend what ones you have...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

mine are lined ever 1iu but numbered every 10


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

its a tiny tiny amount buddy.


----------



## Funkyfresh (Oct 8, 2008)

Here you go mate:

http://www.peptidecalculator.com/calculator.html

This should help with any calculation you may need to do mixing your peptides..etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks everyone for your replies. i really appreciate the help. i figured it out in the end, it would be 0.2 or tick mark 2 which is equivalent to 4ius so 200mcg. thanks again guys and funkyfresh that site was really helpful too.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Good thread stater mate, just the info I've needed as it can be very confusing calculating them numbers!!?


----------

